# riding Zulu, the big lug!



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Tinylily, I am not qualified to really critique, but I know what pleases my eye. He looks like he moves well, and reaches nicely under him. You two look good together, good proportions, and I got a good workout watching you. Phew! Very well done! Just how tall is this guy? And , is he as smooth as he looks?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He is 17hh! And he is only smooth when he is rounding down and lifting his back, which is something I am only capable of attaining with him in sporadic amounts. When he wants to just hollow out and rush, his trot is like riding a jack hammer! It takes a lot of strenght to ride him, and after each 3 or 4 minutes of trotting, I had to stop and catch my breath. (I am just getting over that bronchial swamp of a cold going around, and am asthmatic on top).

I want to post one more short video of cantering on the right lead, which went really well. I didn't canter him at all for the first 4 or 5 times riding. I was just buffaloed by his size and though the canter isn't fast in the turn over, one is moving fast just because of the size of his strides.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Not really qualified to critique but I think you have him moving quite nicely! Good job - the two of you look great. It was fun to watch!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

one more, with some right lead cantering.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice horse & nice ride. Looks like you were enjoying every minute of that. Is Zulu a lease horse? Great name too! Luv it!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am leasing him, yes. I am so fortunate to be able to ride him. He's a really nice fellow and can move out like no tomorrow. He jumps like a tiger, but I dont' !


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow! I am impressed.

First, I love this horse. He is really nice. I would REALLY love trying my sidesaddle on him as he would be perfect. He is a nice mover and looks like he has a great temperment. When he is moving nicely forward, he is even better. Leg into hand...leg into hand.

And Tiny, your riding really impressed me too. You are a lovely rider. I am glad I saw this.

BTW, The second video wouldn't play for me. It said it was private.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

FRom you, that is high praise indeed! Maybe I'll post on the general forum. It 's just that I am so rount in the belly area one cannot evern tell if I am sitting up correctly or not. But, if people can kind of ignore that, then that's cool.

I can't say enough nice things about Zulu.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I loved it! You look great and so does he! I don't have a critique but great job!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice horse with big trot.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

You look great Caroline! The only thing I would pick at you for is looking down at your horse. I like how steady your leg is, well done especially since he looks like a real workout! 

Love Zulu, such a big, handsome fellow! He looks like a big teddy bear that I'd love to hug & love on


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

You two go so well together! I love his big trot, and his canter looks amazing though seems a bit challenging to sit. You rode him very nicely.  I wish I could look and feel as stable as you on such a big rocking boat as Zulu.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

You are a FANTASTIC rider! This is truly what they mean that weight means nothing when it comes to being graceful on a horse. I know most of us feel/realize it's a little easier without the weight, but with a little work, even a plus size rider can look just as good on a horse as a 5'9" 120 pound equitation rider! And I have to say, you look absolutely tiny on him! The joys of big horses! :lol:

He looks like such a sweetheart to ride, keep up the good work!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That totally made my day, MM, thank you soooo much. I am so happy!


It's the only time I live up to my avatar name . (tiny)


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Beautiful ride! You carry your body very well, evenly dispersed and pliable. I love that you urge him into what you want and just back off and let him do his thing. So many riders fidget and mess with their horses even when the horse is doing the right thing, but you don't! 

Thanks for sharing, and don't come looking over here if Zulu dissapears. What breed is he?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I think you two look great together & both seem very calm-you made it look easy to keep the big guy going-kudos for a job well done!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Not bad. He looks like a lot of horse. I wish you had lighter pants on so I could really see your seat but I thought you guys were cute and did well.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Zulu is technically and "Irish Sport horse". But, he has more draft in him than is typical. His Sire is an Irish Draught /draft and the mom a draft/Selle Francais. So , he's somthing like 2/3 draft and 1/3 thorroughbred type.

You couldnt' tell, but I was fidgeting too much with him trying to keep him from falling into the circle. The video doesn't show it accept in a couple of places where I really exxagerated and did a strong indirect rein. I have a lot of work to do on making my hands better. My teacher says I pull too much, rather than just closing my hand, so this is something I want to work on. I would also like to try riding with spurs to see if that will help get Z to not fall intot he circle.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Tiny, I'm so happy for you, this ride inspired me for my friday lesson on Ollie! You guys make such a great pair, he looks like so much fun! Your a great rider, not easy riding those big boys! I had a 17.2h tb for awhile....it was alot of work to put him all together!

I hope I can come watch you ride in person sometime soon! Keep up the good work! With the warmer weather and it staying lighter longer you have much time to practice practice! Do you think you would ever do a dressage schooling show at lwsc? If so let me know I'd love to come watch if I'm not already there!


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

I think the pair of you look great!  I am another who has been inspired by watching your videos.  I have a lesson tonight and was feeling kind of blah about it but am excited now.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

My friend you are too critical of yourself!! You looked great, and I thought more of the same as the other comments...he seems to move gracefully and you look wonderful!!


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

I'm no expert, so I won't critique, but first, Zulu is absolutely GORGEOUS! And you look good on him--I'm impressed with your posting--you look so light and bouncy (in a good way).


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Zulu has the potential to be a nice dressagse horse. But what he loves, is jumping! Sadly, I am not a jumper.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Sadly, I am not a jumper.



I could help you change that!!!! :twisted:

BTW< he would make an awesome sidesaddle horse, you know.....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Allison, I would SO love to have you give me lessons in jumping. I am very modest in my desire to jump. I mean just itty bitty ones. But if I had some training in two poin; something I just can't seem to get the hang of. 

Come west, young lady!


----------



## Itybty (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm pretty much a beginner, so I can't critique much, but you looked good to me, and Zulu is a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Absolutely amazing, Tinyliny!  You guys looked so amazing in your canter. I was sooo jealous!


----------

